# WoW and Ventrilo lag



## Irradius (Feb 23, 2008)

I play on a Sony Vaio VGN-N130G laptop with XP SP2, 1.6ghz dual core processor, 2GB Ram, and intel 945 express chipset video. While all this is well over what is recommended for WoW i seem to have issues. I have pretty good FPS and connectivity, but for some reason all of my outbound actions (moving, jumping, using skills, etc.) seem to transmit to other people 2-3 seconds after i perform them, however when some else moves or something i see it in real time. I also have the same problem with Ventrilo where my voice transmitting seems to lag behind a few seconds while other peoples voice doesn't. I have tried using my laptop on different connections at different places (My brothers house and a friends house), however i still have the same problems there. I even tried connecting to a land line instead of using wireless. So this leads me to believe it is something on my computer that is delaying my outgoing actions. Hopefully someone out there knows a solution to this problem and can help me fix it with relative ease. I know enough about computers to get me by, I know quite a bit more then the average person, but am by no means a genius when it comes to computers.

P.S. i have all ports required on my firewall and router open to allow WoW through so this shouldn't be the problem.


----------



## Irradius (Feb 23, 2008)

das bump


----------



## fingerty (Jun 5, 2008)

When im opening, programs like itunes or ventrilo at same of wow, it seems that wow that the place and nothing workings, i dont hear anymore in vent and itunes is simply not working. 
Thx for reply


----------



## Penumbra (Apr 19, 2008)

Where are the servers located in relation to you? If for example, you play on a european server, or use a server that is far enough from you, this kind of lag can develop, although it's a little perplexing that you can see them in real time. It may be that while talking to them on vent, their voices are delayed as well, and their actions too, , but since they're being sent at the same time, you're recieving them at the same time, just after the delay. Try a few different servers with both apps.


----------

